# Airfix 1/32nd Cars



## vauxvictakid0_1 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi everyone! 
A few Airfix cars that i managed to dig out of my old cupboard, are these best left as they are unbuilt or does it matter to build them, cheers Deano


----------



## Saroyan (Jun 14, 2007)

I think what matters most is how you will enjoy them the most. Imagine how you might feel if they were all built and you could see them on display- versus knowing they are still unbuilt in their boxes.

I have only recently come back to building kits after MANY years away and having been a diecast collector the last 4 years where the equivalent question is always- do I tear open the blister pack or leave it intact? There is no easy answer for that one either- strong feelings are found on both sides- the predominant response is - you should proceed with your choice based on whatever action brings you the most joy in ownership.

Hope this helps !


----------



## Baskingshark (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow, those are some hard-to-find Airfix kits you have there!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

The three Airfix kits you have are all fairly hard to find and can fetch high prices on eBay.
The boxes look almost mint which is likely to push the price even higher with collectors. You might want to make some enquiries here....

http://airfixcollecting.forumup.be


----------



## Baskingshark (Nov 11, 2006)

The built Victor, the Victor Estate, Maxi and Marina are all very rare and valuable. The MGB is a little less rare, but still desirable. However, the Customized "Prowler" Ford is EXTREMELY rare. It was made only for a VERY short time and has never been re-issued. Are those the decals that came with it?


----------

